# It's not looking good in Hong Kong



## Marion Morrison (Aug 7, 2019)

Just in case y'all didn't know, almost all of Hong Kong is protesting a new Chinese extradition treaty. Their president Xi is massing troops near the border..

"
*Protests are like ‘colour revolution’ threatening Hong Kong with abyss, top Beijing official warns amid ‘worst crisis since 1997 handover’*

HKMAO chief Zhang Xiaoming says ending disturbance is top priority, but rejects protesters’ demands and warns Beijing won’t sit idly by if situation worsens"
Hong Kong protests like ‘colour revolution’, says top Beijing official

Protesters shine light on Hong Kong student’s arrest with laser rally

China warns Hong Kong protesters not to 'play with fire'

Hong Kong protests: Is it safe for travelers to visit? - The Washington Post

Hong Kong Police Double The Amount of Tear Gas Fired in a Single Day

General Strike Underway in Hong Kong, Leader Refuses to Resign


This ain't no little riot, this a major majority of the populace doing this.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 7, 2019)

Over 1 million people in the streets! 

https://nypost.com/2019/06/09/massive-crowds-storm-hong-kongs-streets-to-protest-extradition-bill/


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 7, 2019)

The PLA kills a lot of people, takes the government reps into custody and occupies Hong Kong.......

Good thing the good People of Hong Kong don't have guns.....they can quietly submit to the mass murder about to happen.....just like left wingers want...


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 7, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Just in case y'all didn't know, almost all of Hong Kong is protesting a new Chinese extradition treaty. Their president Xi is massing troops near the border..
> 
> "
> *Protests are like ‘colour revolution’ threatening Hong Kong with abyss, top Beijing official warns amid ‘worst crisis since 1997 handover’*
> ...




If those milliion had guns......China wouldn't be able to contain it.....


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 7, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Just in case y'all didn't know, almost all of Hong Kong is protesting a new Chinese extradition treaty. Their president Xi is massing troops near the border..
> ...



This is true. They are very serious about this, only time will tell how it ends up.

This is bigger than Tienanmen square.

Pretty sure police are way outnumbered, and some are joining the protesters.


----------



## william the wie (Aug 7, 2019)

HONG KONG is China's only trusted capital market. This reaction is stupid on steroids and gives Trump an excuse to trash the left coast with huge tariffs while kicking China in the balls.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 7, 2019)

2aguy said:


> The PLA kills a lot of people, takes the government reps into custody and occupies Hong Kong.......
> 
> Good thing the good People of Hong Kong don't have guns.....they can quietly submit to the mass murder about to happen.....just like left wingers want...


If they had guns..the slaughter would just be far worse--the fantasy that private gun owners could somehow hold off determined military attack is ridiculous.
If you are somehow applying this situation to our country....all I can say is that to a hammer, everything looks like a nail.

Another one trick pony post. Everything is about guns with you..if you're not getting paid..you should be.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 7, 2019)

william the wie said:


> HONG KONG is China's only trusted capital market. This reaction is stupid on steroids and gives Trump an excuse to trash the left coast with huge tariffs while kicking China in the balls.


A whole lot of Midwest farmers going to get screwed as well.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Aug 7, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > HONG KONG is China's only trusted capital market. This reaction is stupid on steroids and gives Trump an excuse to trash the left coast with huge tariffs while kicking China in the balls.
> ...



If China doesn't buy those soybeans Russia will.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 7, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > The PLA kills a lot of people, takes the government reps into custody and occupies Hong Kong.......
> ...




It wouldn't be far worse....not if they had enough guns......the Chinese would have a guerilla war on their hands, and it would drain them....

Now, they will be slaughtered, their leaders arrested, and they can do nothing...

Exactly the way fascists like you want it....


----------



## william the wie (Aug 7, 2019)

2aguy said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Wrong, the army, Marine Corps and special operators in the other services have to be trained to shoot people shooting at them, unless they are psycopaths or subsistence hunters, which are kind of rare in modern America. Audie Murphy and Sgt. York being the extreme examples of this as in Murphy started the drive to help veterans with PTS because he suffered from it himself. He fed his younger brothers and sisters with what he shot for the pot.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 7, 2019)

2aguy said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



ROTFLMAO! A guerilla war? On the island of Hong Kong? 7.4m....one of the most densely populated regions on Earth? They would be slaughtered..ducks in a barrel..no place to run..no place to hide. no food. Your handguns and rifles against tanks, naval bombardment, artillery fire and trained troops by the millions. Far better they are NOT armed..and China will spare the vast majority to keep outside capital flowing..after killing a few thousand, of course..as a salutary lesson.

Stick to US politics..you obviously know nothing of war.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 7, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > HONG KONG is China's only trusted capital market. This reaction is stupid on steroids and gives Trump an excuse to trash the left coast with huge tariffs while kicking China in the balls.
> ...


Bullshit. Many of the corporate farmers are the biggest welfare gurus of the nation.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 7, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



Yes.....submit...... the call of the fascist everywhere....


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 7, 2019)

2aguy said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


I'm always impressed by your stupidity. I did not call for anyone's 'submission'. I just pointed out how very little you know about Hong Kong or the limited capability of handguns and hunting rifles when faced with military might. You called for a guerilla war on an island with no place to run..and no place to hide.
It is very easy to be brave with other people's lives....

Fuckin' shill.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 7, 2019)

I fear this will get very ugly.


----------



## skye (Aug 7, 2019)

2aguy said:


> The PLA kills a lot of people, takes the government reps into custody and occupies Hong Kong.......
> 
> Good thing the good People of Hong Kong don't have guns.....they can quietly submit to the mass murder about to happen.....just like left wingers want...




Exactly like you say.

Without guns, they will have to quietly submit.


----------



## sparky (Aug 7, 2019)

this might get interesting....

~S~


----------



## JGalt (Aug 7, 2019)

Hong Kong Protesters Embrace American Flag in Fight for Freedom


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 7, 2019)

sparky said:


> this might get interesting....
> 
> ~S~



Or cringeworthy.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Aug 7, 2019)

Kinda sucks but the CCP are some ruthless fuckers. Though China claims that they will keep troops out of the streets for now there are elements within the protestors exhibiting violence. Their hand may be forced. Whether these elements are CIA or CCP driven is a mystery for now but I wouldn't count either group out. 
This is going to get interesting.


----------



## percysunshine (Aug 7, 2019)

So, let’s go out of the box.

Nothing happens. People protest for a while...go home...and nothing changes. As long as the money keeps flowing...everyone gets a cut....


----------



## night_son (Aug 7, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...




I disagree with this assessment. Unless the Chinese Government is willing to give Hong Kong the_ Grozny Treatment_ and shell the Pearl of the Orient down to thousands of smoldering foundations, the people of the city would stand an excellent chance of waging an effective low intensity counter invasion. Hong Kong is rife with tens of thousands of buildings, temples, sewer systems, etc. in which to hide resistance/guerilla forces. Urban warfare is fucking hell. If the hypothetical Hong Kong resistance force was well armed, even semi-organized and could coordinate on some level their defensive and sabotage efforts, the Chinese Army, if it moved into the city, could spend thousands of men taking each block. The $64,000 question looms: would China be willing to destroy this peal in order to possess it fully? If not, the people of Hong Kong could hold their own city hostage, even threaten a scorched earth campaign if the Chinese refused to back off. 

Speaking to armored vehicles and urban canyons? An even half-assed Hong Kong resistance force could make hundreds of tank traps, blow bridges, lay concertina wire and otherwise jam the streets close with the Chinese own armored vehicles. So what it_ could_ all come down to is China sending in brigades of infantry, which would work in Hong Kong's favor. Street to street, building to building fighting is the infantryman's second worst nightmare. Any large scale on the ground operation inside the city limits could become one hell of a quagmire for the Chinese. All depends on the resolve of both sides. The people of Hong Kong to defend their pearl, and the Chinese willingness to destroy it.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 7, 2019)

The "cut" is problematic via Trump's actions and the time that is running out between capitalism and communism confronting one another over the issue of what China will be 30 years from now. HK will be pivotal because it doesn't want Chinese communism. Should Taiwan be concerned about the reasons HK is protesting, or not?


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 7, 2019)

Hong Kong will have a lot of citizens killed but the liberal puke stains here will be applauding the Chinese government. They will be drooling at the mouth just imagining American citizens without arms being mowed down by Democrat government hooligans. Hollywood probably has plans to make movies of America's demise.


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 7, 2019)

Like I've been saying, if you want to see the real China, take a look at Hong Kong right now. Just because they aren't getting their legal kidnapping law, they are getting ready to kill the protesters. You hate blinded Liberals better wake up to the real threats America faces.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 7, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Like I've been saying, if you want to see the real China, take a look at Hong Kong right now. Just because they aren't getting their legal kidnapping law, they are getting ready to kill the protesters. You hate blinded Liberals better wake up to the real threats America faces.


And you conservatives better wake up to the real threat by your republican president and our enemies, which is the new nuclear arms race Trump is starting.


----------



## william the wie (Aug 7, 2019)

The Chinese economy is all leverage with multiple books and there are several less noticeable revolts going on as well. plus gangs that at least claim more than 2,000 years of existence my money is on another warring state periods in the not too distant future.


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 7, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Like I've been saying, if you want to see the real China, take a look at Hong Kong right now. Just because they aren't getting their legal kidnapping law, they are getting ready to kill the protesters. You hate blinded Liberals better wake up to the real threats America faces.
> ...


Sure, everything was great when the nuclear arms agreements were in place because foreign countries should be believed.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 7, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Sure, everything was great when the nuclear arms agreements were in place because foreign countries should be believed.


I didn't say or imply that, so that is not an appropriate response. I say it is getting worse. Respond to that, not your low hanging fruit troll nonsense.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 8, 2019)

52ndStreet said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > william the wie said:
> ...





With what?


----------



## pismoe (Aug 11, 2019)

2aguy said:


> The PLA kills a lot of people, takes the government reps into custody and occupies Hong Kong.......
> 
> Good thing the good People of Hong Kong don't have guns.....they can quietly submit to the mass murder about to happen.....just like left wingers want...


-------------------------------------------------------    well even if they had AR15 Rifles and large cap magazines they couldn't  win .  Heck , 'china' has Tanks , Missiles and lots of willing occupiers / military overlords .   Ask 'Old Woman' how guns would not help to fight the 'chinese' Miltary overlords .


----------



## pismoe (Aug 11, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > HONG KONG is China's only trusted capital market. This reaction is stupid on steroids and gives Trump an excuse to trash the left coast with huge tariffs while kicking China in the balls.
> ...


-------------------------------------------   they will live after a bit of Belt Tightening EvilEYE .


----------



## pismoe (Aug 11, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


-----------------------------------------   last thing the 'chinks' want to do is destroy 'hong kong' infrastructure with bombardments  EEye .


----------



## pismoe (Aug 11, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Like I've been saying, if you want to see the real China, take a look at Hong Kong right now. Just because they aren't getting their legal kidnapping law, they are getting ready to kill the protesters. You hate blinded Liberals better wake up to the real threats America faces.
> ...


-------------------------------   no guarantees so its the same as all of history but you'll probably live through it FtFun .


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 12, 2019)

It's still going on there. Hong Kong citizens mean business, this is their last chance to be free.

Hong Kong protests in 300 words

Hong Kong Cancels All Remaining Monday Flights as Protests Swarm Airport


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 14, 2019)

Okay. China forbids US-American war ships to stay any longer in the harbor of Hong Kong. Looks like the Trump war of the USA against China starts slowly to grow to a real war. Trump is really the worst idiot the world has seen since a long time.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 14, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Okay. China forbids US-American war ships to stay any longer in the harbor of Hong Kong. Looks like the Trump war of the USA against China starts slowly to grow to a real war. Trump is really the worst idiot the world has seen since a long time.


---------------------------------------------------   gotta face 'china; eventually and NOW may be that time  Zang .


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 14, 2019)

pismoe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Okay. China forbids US-American war ships to stay any longer in the harbor of Hong Kong. Looks like the Trump war of the USA against China starts slowly to grow to a real war. Trump is really the worst idiot the world has seen since a long time.
> ...



Okay - have a lot of joy in your nuclear war. The situation remembers me to 1968 when Dubcek in Prague tried to install a "socialism with a human face". What did the western world 'promise'? Everything. What did the western world do? Nothing! And meanwhile the USA is even in war against the western world. Against whom you are not in war? Israel and Saudi Arabia?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 14, 2019)

Well..we're a ways off from war..and the protesters have found a weak spot--the Airport. Can they use their ability to shut it down to leverage concessions--or will the threat force China's hand and drive them to use military force?


Hong Kong’s Economy Shudders as Its Airport Descends into Chaos


*"Violence and disarray at Hong Kong’s modern, efficient airport have cast a fresh shadow over the territory’s status as a global financial and business capital.
Demonstrators largely retreated from the airport on Wednesday after two chaotic days in which hundreds of flights were canceled. Late Tuesday, protesters, police officers and passengers clashed in the same sleek terminals through which executives and financiers transit daily. But the anxiety created by the violence could linger, as businesses weigh their futures in a city once lauded for its stability."

“The airport is crucial, utterly crucial for Hong Kong,” said Tara Joseph, the president of the American Chamber of Commerce in Hong Kong. Business travelers, she said, have been canceling trips in significant numbers.

Many of Hong Kong’s most important industries — trade, finance, tourism — depend on ready access to the skies. If the antigovernment demonstrations this summer have tested the semiautonomous territory’s political union with China, then the airport disruptions have threatened something much more basic: the easy accessibility that makes Hong Kong such a valuable gateway to China for the rest of the world."
*


----------



## pismoe (Aug 14, 2019)

redo or replay of 'tianemin' coming possibly .     If that happens the  'hong kong'ers' and the world will know where they stand .     Last i'm hearing is that some 'hong kongers' where marching around with American Flags and demanding Second Amendment [Gun RIGHTS] RIGHTS    'EVIL Eye  .


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 14, 2019)

pismoe said:


> redo or replay of 'tianemin' coming possibly .     If that happens the  'hong kong'ers' and the world will know where they stand .     Last i'm hearing is that some 'hong kongers' where marching around with American Flags and demanding Second Amendment [Gun RIGHTS] RIGHTS    'EVIL Eye  .


LOL! I'm sure that will endear them to their mainland masters! Perhaps they would take the time to read the US Constitution..and realizes that there are few other amendments as well? It is sad..but true..that American-style Democracy does not travel well.

East is East and West is West..and never the two shall meet...._Kipling_


----------



## pismoe (Aug 14, 2019)

I just like the American Flags being featured and right under 'chinese' noses and the call for Gun Rights    EEye .


----------

